# White lipped tree Viper /Rhinocerous's



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)

As I am hoping to get a DWA at some point in my Life i'm researching the animals i would want on it. I really Like arboreal Snakes and Elapids but Would a White lipped tree viper be a good beginner DWA? Also are there any Rhino's in Private collections just a passing wonder that question.


----------



## squirl (Jan 1, 2009)

I was asking a very simalar question about this time last year, im no expert with venomous snakes but I now work in a shop that holds dwa's so i am getting experience with them. We have a breeding pair of Trimeresurus and they are fast! personaly i would go for something a little more docile, the pair we have come across as docile until they strike..........then they are enthusiastic. As i said im only just begining with dwa's and its like starting out keeping all over, they seem alot more switched on than Boids or Colubrids to me. Although i have yet to work with any Elapid i can tell you that from what i have read and been told from knowledgable keepers on here, they are smart so you have to be switched on constantly.
Good luck tho mate, im sure some of the more experienced peeps on here will guide you a bit better than i did.


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

mite be a daft question but do you mean rhino vipers or a rhino as in the animal?


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

i keep White lip vipers i personnaly would recomend them as a firs but not the rhino's


----------



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)

for the rhino it's the ungulate not the viper.


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

i dont belive any pachyderm's are kept in private collections
i could be wrong though


----------



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)

pachyderms is no longer used as a classification of mammals says google weird.


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

oh well what ever they are called this week then:lol2:
But they will always be Pachyderm to me:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------

